# Armor All as lube



## askakiat (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone ever tried using armor all to lube their cubes???i cant find any other lubricant out there recognized by u guys actually..lolx...they only have armor all in shops...so i'm wondering if it actually works on my f2 or not...

(by the way...i live in Malaysia)

http://www.armorall.com/products/view_product.php?product_id=8&main_group=1&category_index=protectants
links to Armor All

edit : it does work well..my f2 is like sliding now..lolx


----------



## Owen (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmmmmm.... Doesn't look like that's a lubricant. I think it's a "wheel protectant" or something for cars. Because of that heavy dutyness, I think it probably contains that petroleum junk that will ruin your cube.


----------



## DaBear (Apr 27, 2010)

yea its meant to protect and clean leather typically so it more than likely will have a synthetic oil of some sort in there which would ruin the cube....just go to a home depot and pick up some jigaloo, or if you dont have a homedepot any hardware store will have crc or something similar


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 27, 2010)

You can find CRC Heavy Duty Silicone in Ace Hardware Stores around Malaysia. (Around KL they have lotsa branches). 

Other than that you can go to hardware shops and ask for silicone spray. Not all of them will sell it, but it's not uncommon.


----------



## askakiat (Apr 27, 2010)

ah...yes in KL u can find Ace Hardware..but the point is that i'm at East Malaysia...haha..by the way i found this..

"OK I have original hungarian cubes that I vaselined in the 80s and they're fine. But vaseline is gunky, thick, and slow so I switched to silicone. The ingredient you want is Silicone Oil - CAS# 63148-62-9 CAS stands for Chemical Abstracts Service and every known chemical - including water - has a registered CAS#. Silicone sprays are about 80% Heptane and only 8% silicone - Heptane is also known as white-gas or Coleman fuel. I wouldn't put gasoline on any of my cubes. Silicone sprays are EXTREMELY flammable! Isn't it nice to know that that 10oz can of silicone spray contains 7oz of gasoline and less than an ounce of silicone? I use a water-based silicone protectant like ArmorAll or STP son-of-a gun. They contain 15-20% silicone in a water-based emulsion, and sometimes a small amount of UV blocker. I apply lightly to the inside of the cube with a #4 artist's brush. Its good, its cheap, it won't eat your plastic. I don't use Jig-a-loo because the mfr won't disclose the ingredients - even generically, and I have reason to believe it also contains petroleum solvents that may harm your cube. If you're not sure about a product, look up its MSDS - material safety data sheet - online..."

and thats where the idea of Armor All as lube come from..XD


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Apr 29, 2010)

I've used it in the past. it wears out fast and leave a lot of gunk behind. I woudl recommend against it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 29, 2010)

There're quite a few cubers in Sabah and a couple in Sarawak, not sure what lube they use, or where to get them. If you haven't heard of it, please check out www.malaysiancube.com/forum. You can ask around there. It's where us Malaysian Cubers gather


----------



## sixcolor (May 3, 2010)

I tried Armor All for a while. It did not help much, and only for a day or so. After that, it made my cube feel squeaky and sticky. Not recommended.


----------



## Kalantir (Mar 23, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but it shows up at the top of the Google search I did so I thought I'd put in my 2 cents in case anyone else stumbles across this thread.

A lot of you seem to advise against using Armor All, but I've been using it for years without any problems. I take apart my cube, clean it, spray a little bit of Armor All into into a dish of some kind, and apply a thin layer to every piece using a q-tip. Wait for it to dry and put it back together.
If you're really impatient you can just pop an edge piece out and spray a little bit in there and mess with the cube for 15 minutes or so, but that doesn't work nearly as well.

It's never made my cube squeaky or sticky like some other posters have experienced. Perhaps it depends on what type you use? I've only used Armor All original. Personally I think it works better than a lot of other things I've seen people use, although I haven't tried jigaloo or cubelube...


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 23, 2012)

I used to use Armor All car dashboard polish as my cube lube back when I first started. It doesn't work anywhere near as good as silicone spray or the modern high viscosity lubes, but it gets the job done. Try dashboard polish if the Armor All tire stuff doesn't work.


----------



## frankvanhoof (Mar 25, 2012)

I have used Armor All before, but no problems. It lasted several weeks each time. Now I use Jig-a-loo. It lasts several months and works great. A WARNING! Brush it on after spraying into a container. The word in the forum is the solvent melts plastics. All I know is that spraying Jig-A-Loo straight into the cube will soften the plastic. Best case is if you keep moving the cube for five minutes the surfaces will get pock marks on the surfaces. Worsted case happens if you spray your cube and put it down. You have a good chance of fusing your cube.
In short Jig-a-loo works great if applied correctly. Armor All works good too.


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 26, 2012)

My favorite lubes are: water, saliva, bleach, coffee, and chap-stick. 
*look, just by some proper lube from the internet.*


----------



## Kalantir (Mar 26, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> *look, just by some proper lube from the internet.*


 Not everyone has the resources to be able to do that. Also, it's very common for people to already have Armor All at their house, so why pay money for something when you already have a product that works fine? I've used silicone sprays before and did not perceive any noticeable improvement over using Armor All.

I've never used the tire shine stuff, but I would imagine that would not work very well(might even make it worse) because think about it... you want tires to have as much grip as possible. So taking something that is supposed to go on tires and using it as a lube is probably not a good idea.

To avoid confusion, this is the specific product I use. The reason I recommend it is because it is cheap and you can find it nearly anywhere(unlike the lubes that most the people around these forums will recommend)


----------



## Godmil (Mar 26, 2012)

well, according to this page: http://www.tooled-up.com/artwork/ProdPDF/TBAMA10013EN_10500EN_10710EN_11000EN.pdf the active ingredient is the same chemical as Lubix... however it's only 10-30% and I'm not sure what the rest is, also it does seem to put more emphasis on the fact it's a skin/eye irritant. Curious.


----------



## TomWood (Apr 5, 2012)

Amourall definitely works its all I use. Its the protectant and it for vinyl and plastic. It preserves dashes and stuff. It happens to be that its a silicon oil. Just like lubix but with the consistency of maru lube. I've used it on my mf8. guhong and fII and its worked amazingly on all of them. Try it guys its like 8 dollars fora 800mL bottle.

the best thing about it is its plastic safe unlike crc. its designed for plastic and is very slippery


----------

